# Starting



## ljs101 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am wanting to get myself a tractor as a hobby as a little restoration project any ideas? Anything will be helpfull


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id start with an older , easier to work on tractor - easiest ones to tinker on that i own are 80's craftsmans, dynamarks and murrays/nomas with a briggs flathead motor - pretty straight forward - no points or voltage regulator.

Parts are easy to find, theyre all easy to rebuild and get running for a hobby .

When i originally got into tinkering on tractors, my first tractor to tinker on was a '70 toro 5HP rider - which i still have actually, sometime i plan on restoring it back to mowing condition.


----------

